# 2010 Mud Pro..or Polaris 850



## Bigperm (May 23, 2012)

So I found a 2010 mud pro bought new in 2012. 600 miles with winch and 27" tires and rims. Also for the same price, there is an 09 polaris sportsman 850 power steering, lifted gorilla axles, exhaust and 1020 miles. My question is im used to a brute, which of tgese is better? Thanks


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If it was me I would go with the polaris if its in good shape and not been abused. But that's just cause I like the style if the polaris and I know zero about the mud pros.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know anything about popo's, but I have a Mud Pro. Its a great bike and has really good GC even stock. You can pretty much run 31" laws without a lift. I have a 2" lift which easily clears my 31's. However, the mud pros have a spike load dampener (SLD) which can go out. If it does, its gonna send the power to the front diff. It can potentially be a PIA. But overall, its a great bike. Knock on wood, I've never had a problem with any seals or anything else.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd choose that 850 all day.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd get the 850. The 09's were a little heavier built and have dual rear disc brakes. I believe in 2010 they went to the single rear disc. The only 850 I'd probably stay clear of is the 2011 they had a blow by issue that tends to put oil in the air box. You'll love the way it rides and the power steering is awesome.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Popo.....


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

if your use to brute power then go with the popo, they come close. but if you want waaayyy less power but want an easy ground clearance bike go with the cat.


----------

